# Visa Timeline



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

As Veronika (SOMV) said in her post they are trying to streamline the process.. How much time do you think normally it would take for skilled PR visa. I have heard that those who applied in September are being allotted the CO now, which means 10-11 months.
My agent told me that the entire process takes not more than a year which includes 3 months for the ACS. and say 7 months for the visa.

My husband is an IT professional, a system administrator and has his assessment done as a computer manager i guess. the ACS assessment took less than a month.
We have some issues with our passport, husbands passport does not have my name as a spouse but we have our marriage registration, we applied for the inclusion of name and it is taking forever, it has already been 4 months and from what I can see, it would take another 4 months, we do not want to wait that long, do you think we can apply now without my name on it? and of-course, my passport has his name as a spouse.

Yesterday we went to the passport office and there was some issue regarding the same, and they told us the entire process has to be done again, I have been so depressed we are loosing time, our ACS was done in May end and we have lost 3 months already

Our house lease too expires in Jan and the landlord is not too keen to renew it, We need to plan accordingly, if it takes not more than 7 months then I can talk to the landlord but if it takes a year, I would have to look for another house...

I did check the timeline site but can not make much sense of it, maybe I need to clear my head, I am too confused

Please help


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

For us it took a lot longer than that but I had ACS approval (that took 6 months) and my husband had his TRA approval which took 5 months. The actual visa application took 11 months from sending it to approval. However that was several years ago. You can see my time line at timeline - Search

If you fill in some of the fields such as application type and hit search a list of applications will appear with the latest event. You can narrow things down by choosing the ASCO code that applies to your husband or the assessment agency.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Karen,
thanks for the reply. and welcome back..rather good that you are back, hope your journey went well,
from what i see, you did acs assessment as well as your husbands assessment... was it because if you plan to work as a computer professional, you need to be acs approved?
anyway, back to my issues, there are times when i feel very low because of the pace but I guess it is because we all are so desperate to go fast that a small little delay looks like a big wait. 
But in the end the wait is worth it.
But I am worried about our passports, mine has been made but the police verification is still pending and my husband had some issues with the report, dunno what went wrong, we have been living here for 2 years now, maybe the papers that we gave were not enough, I have my fingers crossed.

And it would take close to 8 months or maybe 9 for a case officer, post which another month or two to finally get the visa grant.

I will check once again with our agent as to why he said 7-8 months in all. Our hopes are still high, hope it all happens soon.

Maybe this waiting period is for our good. I was detected with a B12 deficiency, and I need to get my health in order before we land there. 

Thanks again

Hugs
Anj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi
I did check many cases with acs assessment on Timeline, almost all of them, rather I would say, most of them were granted visa in not more than 9-10 months. Some were granted the visa in 7-8 months as well, those who took 10 months were the ones who had to send the papers on request, most who sent the medical and police report unrequested but around 5-6 months post applying got the visa earlier by a month or so.

All teh cases I checked were from India with acs assessment applying for skilled independent.

This relieves me just a weeeee bit.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Karen,
> thanks for the reply. and welcome back..rather good that you are back, hope your journey went well,
> from what i see, you did acs assessment as well as your husbands assessment... was it because if you plan to work as a computer professional, you need to be acs approved?


To get our points my husband was the main applicant but I had to be approved too so that my points would be added into the total. And yes I have been working in IT here in Oz (for a company in the UK) but I have just told them that this will be my last contract with them  So the Universe needs to drop something else in my lap for me to do  

The journey and the course were both very good - thanks for the welcome back. I had a load of fun too! Unfortunately I'm still suffering for jet lag and I broke a tooth last night so now I'll have the joys of finding out about the Aussie dental system  Thankfully I'm not in any pain from the tooth! 

It's very good to be back home in Oz!

Regards,
Karen


----------



## bronagh jordan (Jun 26, 2008)

this is a really great form. i have learnt so much from it. thanks to u all


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Anj,

I can't believe you're having so much trouble getting your passports sorted....it's got to be very frustrating for you. You will get it all sorted but it's added pressure you just don't need.

Fingers crossed it'll get sorted quickly!

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Dolly, Thanks Karen.. Good luck with your dentist hunt and further, the treatment.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I broke a tooth last night


Ouch!

Hope you've got through the day OK. I'd be interested in how you get on at the dentist. Whatever the fear of dentists is, I've got it.

Dolly


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Dolly said:


> Ouch!
> 
> Hope you've got through the day OK. I'd be interested in how you get on at the dentist. Whatever the fear of dentists is, I've got it.
> 
> Dolly


I don't have any pain in the tooth at all but I do have the same fear with dentists  I will be calling my private healthcare this arvo (afternoon for you non-Aussies  ) to see what I have to do. I'll post on the forum once I've been through the process 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> I don't have any pain in the tooth at all but I do have the same fear with dentists  I will be calling my private healthcare this arvo (afternoon for you non-Aussies  ) to see what I have to do. I'll post on the forum once I've been through the process
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


You know Indian is the cheapest when it comes to dental care, for a clean-up we pay 500 Indian rupees approximately, that converted in Australian Dollar would be 12.5$. For a general checkup too they would charge about this much or maybe 20-25$.. God, this is one luxury i will miss once i am there

Wish you luck Karen. I know how irritating a root canal or other treatments can be.

Do let us know


----------

